# S&w 22a



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

have been serching the forums but i'm not finding much information,what do you guys think of the S&W model 22A


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

My experience with the 22A has been good so far. I've owned it about three years and shoot it weekly (and sometimes weakly :mrgreen: ). Field stripping is relatively easy. In addition to the magazine spring and recoil spring the 22A also uses a small plastic recoil pad that should be replaced when it starts to deform. They are simple to replace - just remove the old one from the end of the guide rod and slip on the new one; available from Brownells or similar sources. Here's a pic:

]









Rear sight is adjustable for windage and elevation. I painted the front sight red; my old eyes didn't like the black on black sight picture. Here's my 22A:










And a target (I'm old and have a tremor, so you younger folks would probably do a lot better.) As with most pistols it's far more accurate than I am.










All in all, I've been very happy with it. It had some feed issues when new, but after some range time and good lubrication it pretty much shoots any .22LR I feed it.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks for the informative reply Steamboat. i just bought two of them,one with a 5" barrel and one with a 7" barrel. going to scope them so me and the grandson can do some squirrel hunting.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

squirrelsniper said:


> thanks for the informative reply Steamboat. i just bought two of them,one with a 5" barrel and one with a 7" barrel. going to scope them so me and the grandson can do some squirrel hunting.


You're welcome, and congrats on the purchase! If you have any questions I might be able to answer, feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

The 22A is a GREAT .22 handgun! It was my 1st handgun purchase when I got my permit about 3 years ago. I shot it in a .22 pistol league at my club, and was very happy with it! A couple of the other guys had them as well.
I scoped mine with a Red Dot, and it is a tack driver (WAAAAY better than I am, I can tell ya'!!)!
I bet that will make a nice squirrel gun! I've been thinking of taking mine out for a little squirrel hunting, perhaps I'll have to make some time for that right after the holidays!!


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

i have'nt decided if i should go with a traditional handgun scopes or red dots,i am leaning towards red dots as i have two revolvers both with traditional scopes,try something different.


----------



## jimwils (Aug 29, 2012)

I have one. Had it about 5 years. The back of the slide cracked. I guess I tried to stretch not changing the recoil pad. Someone told me it was a copy a high standard.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

the one i got with the 7" barrel is used and needs the recoil pad replaced so i just ordered four of them from Brownell's. $1.70 each,the shipping cost more than they did. i bought a BSA 2x20 scope for one and went to wally world today and picked up a Simmons red dot for the other,now i just have to decide which one is getting what.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

I just bought one with a Bushnell red dot scope on it. I'm going to use it for competition target shooting and the trigger seems a little strong to my liking. I would like to know if there is a tutorial or you tube video that shows how to do a trigger job on the S&W 22A.??? I searched and searched and cannot find one. Thanks in advance. Bari


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Bari said:


> I just bought one with a Bushnell red dot scope on it. I'm going to use it for competition target shooting and the trigger seems a little strong to my liking. I would like to know if there is a tutorial or you tube video that shows how to do a trigger job on the S&W 22A.??? I searched and searched and cannot find one. Thanks in advance. Bari


I found this one, but the 22a looks like a different version; older or European? Anyway, I was looking for detail stripping info and found this on trigger jobs:






Can't vouch for it, but it may help.

ETA- I'm not a big fan of mods like trigger jobs unless you really know what you're doing, but that's just a personal opinion. I'd try a cleaning with Gun Scrubber (with grips off) and re-lube with CLP or your favorite gun oil. My trigger is smooth and light, but I've got around 10,000 rounds thru it. Just a thought.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

SteamboatWillie,
Thank you. I found that same one right after I posted. That guy Smith did a very good job on that video. I know not to go crazy on the sear and hammer. I've done a lot of trigger jobs on revolvers over the years but never on a semi auto. I think I'm going to try it. I know to go slow and easy so wish me luck. I will post how it went after the job. Thanks again.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Bari,
You're welcome. I'd love to hear how it goes.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Bari,
> You're welcome. I'd love to hear how it goes.


so would i,please post your results.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Steamboatwillie and Squirrelsniper,
It did not go well. I know better but I messed it up. It is a little bit of a bear to completely strip to do this. First time worked on sear and hammer. stoned real slow. Put it back together and found that it didn't change much. Back apart 2nd time did it again. back together. Still not much change to my liking. 3rd time apart. same again but a little better. 4th time apart and reassemble and this time I went too far DA$#$#% it.Hammer is now on the dangerous side. sear won't hold consistantly and now I need a gun smith that knows what he is doing. I don't reccomend you do it yourself. Like I said in my previous post. Revolvers are easy and I've done a bunch of them but this semi is not easy. I'm old enough to know better but didn't. Anyone know a good smiff in the Harrisburg Pa. area or within 50 miles....that has worked on this model gun? Live and learn !!! I hate the thought of sending it to S&W. They will charge me a fortune to repair it I'm sure.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

you might go this route instead.
Smith Wesson 22A Pistol 22LR Internal Parts | eBay

don't know what parts you would need but looks like everything is here and i'm sure cheaper than a trip to the gunsmith.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Seems like the sear and hammer replacement would put you back to original, wouldn't it? They should be drop in, but that's just a guess. Probably worth a try before you pay for shipping two ways, parts and labor from S&W.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks you two guys. I'm such a dummy for trying that. It's just when you think you can do something, you usually can, but not this time. I never used ebay. is it easy to get on and buy something.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Squirrelsniper,
I sent you a Private Msg. also I'm new on this forum and I never received a private msg. so will it alert me or how will I know I got an answer from you. Not the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to computers.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

You can also check Brownells. Here's a schematic with part numbers for the 22A:

M22A | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

You can click on the "available SKUs" for the parts and prices.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Squirrelsniper and Steamboatwillie....I just got my parts for my S&W 22A yesterday. They all seem to be factory issue and no alterations. I'm going to try to install the new parts that I need sometime today or next couple days. I will let you know how I make out. Locked all stones in my safe so I don't get carried away again....ha ha


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool, look forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Well guys, I spent about 1 1/2 hours putting all the parts back into the gun. Everything works just fine except now I need another trigger job...ha ha ha Seriously it is not what I want in a trigger but I'll have to deal with it until I can get somebody that really knows what he is doing to do it. I'm a little gun shy to try it again, although I know I could just stone a teeny teeny bit. My son-in -law lent me his Ruger Mark II with a Redfield red dot on it and it has the sweetes trigger right out of the box. He never did anything to it. I'd like to try to talk him into selling it to me and I'd sell the S&W 22A.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE...I had to go back in. Just couldn't leave it like that. Went back in and took out the new sear that I got. Reversed a little of the stoning I did on the old sear and put that one back in. Left the new hammer in. The trigger now is real nice. NOT going to do anything else with it. Done, finished, caput.......thanks for listening to all the drama. I got so good at taking this thing apart I didn't need the video anymore.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad it worked out! Persistence pays off.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

Bari said:


> UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE...I had to go back in. Just couldn't leave it like that. Went back in and took out the new sear that I got. Reversed a little of the stoning I did on the old sear and put that one back in. Left the new hammer in. The trigger now is real nice. NOT going to do anything else with it. Done, finished, caput.......thanks for listening to all the drama. I got so good at taking this thing apart I didn't need the video anymore.


I knew you couldn't let it go,glad you got it going again.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Steam and Squirrel, I appreciate you guys sticking by me while I was working on this project. I can now take 
apart a S&W 22A blindfolded...ha ha


----------



## squirrelsniper (Oct 3, 2013)

well I finally got mine scoped and sighted in,along with my Tracker.22 I am kind of stuck on revolvers,these are my first semi-auto pistols and I was really surprised at how accurate they are. I started out with a Simmons red dot on the one with the 7" barrel but quickly realized it was not for me so I swaped it out for a 2.5X30 scope. the real test will come when me and the grandson hit the squirrel woods Saturday.


----------

